# Transporting a tegu?



## Midwestmonster (Jul 14, 2013)

Just trying to see what everyone is using to transport their tegus when you take them to the vet? Right now at a little over 20" she would appear to fit in a large dog carrier or cat carrier, but what about when she is full grown at about 4-5ft? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used Cat carriers/pet taxis for my full grown tegus and also large rubbermaid containers.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 15, 2013)

Will probably go with a cat or dog carrier. Just didn't know if there was something specific most people use. I want to make the car ride as calming as possible.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 18, 2013)

I use pillow cases inside containers or kennels. Less stress


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 18, 2013)

I put towels in there and they bury.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 18, 2013)

I found a small dog carrier for $8 on clearance and put her favorite camouflage blanket in there and she loved it. Buried herself right in. : )


----------

